# Minecraft problem with Java



## tonyfergie (Dec 2, 2013)

I have been playing Minecraft for over a year with no problems and something happened so when I start the launcher it does not let me on, said there were broken/missing root certificates. I reinstalled java with revouninstaller and then tried to reinstall Minecraft. It would not install.
Here's the message:

_Bootstrap (v5)
Current time is Dec 1, 2013 6:31:08 PM
System.getProperty('os.name') == 'Windows 7'
System.getProperty('os.version') == '6.1'
System.getProperty('os.arch') == 'amd64'
System.getProperty('java.version') == '1.7.0_45'
System.getProperty('java.vendor') == 'Oracle Corporation'
System.getProperty('sun.arch.data.model') == '64'_
_Downloading: __https://s3.amazonaws.com/Minecraft.Download/launcher/launcher.pack.lzma__ (try 10/10)
Exception: javax.net.ssl.SSLHandshakeException: sun.security.validator.ValidatorException: PKIX path building failed: sun.security.provider.certpath.SunCertPathBuilderException: 
unable to find valid certification path to requested target
Recognized exception: the likely cause is a set of broken/missing root-certificates. Check your java install and perhaps reinstall it.
Unable to download remote file. Check your internet connection/proxy settings.
FATAL ERROR: net.minecraft.bootstrap.FatalBootstrapError: Unable to download while being forced
at net.minecraft.bootstrap.Bootstrap.execute(Bootstrap.java:95)
at net.minecraft.bootstrap.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:381)_

_Please fix the error and restart._

Any ideas?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Have you tried using 64bit java?


----------



## Khaoz123 (Aug 1, 2013)

As the error states, try reinstalling Java and make sure minecraft/Java can access the internet.


----------



## tonyfergie (Dec 2, 2013)

Yes, I have 64 bit java installed


----------



## tonyfergie (Dec 2, 2013)

how do you make sure java can access the internet\/


----------



## Khaoz123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Are you sure you have Java and minecraft.exe allowed through your firewall?


----------



## tonyfergie (Dec 2, 2013)

I will check on that


----------



## tonyfergie (Dec 2, 2013)

yes, they are allowed through the firewall


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you tried to remove all version of Java and reinstall?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Have you tried to remove all version of Java and reinstall?





> Recognized exception: the likely cause is a set of broken/missing root-certificates. Check your java install and perhaps reinstall it.


I agree with masterchief. 

uninstall Java completely and reinstall.


----------



## Noniebelle (Dec 26, 2013)

Click on the search bar and paste this into it- "https://s3.amazonaws.com/Minecraft.Download/launcher/launcher.pack.lzma"
after that it will start downloading, when it's done click on it and then start up your minecraft. 
It might not work for you but it did for me.


----------

